# IH 574 Valve Cover



## highmarkho (Apr 8, 2014)

I am replacing the valve cover gasket on an IH 574 C200 gas engine and was wondering the torque specs of the two bolts going through the top of the cover? Thanks a lot. New to this tractor repair stuff.


----------



## highmarkho (Apr 8, 2014)

Noone has personal experience with this?


----------



## jman9404 (May 5, 2013)

If you can't find specs guess logically. If they are aluminum you will torque til you feel the lightest bit of stretch. Steal you can go pretty far, and cast iron in the middle. Hope this helps. 


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I can check my service manual for our 574, however it will have to wait until tomorrow at the soonest. Its currently in my shop across the yard, and I really don't want to venture out into the snow and sleet at 11:00 at night! I'll see if I can dig up the info for you tomorrow morning or evening.


----------



## highmarkho (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks. It is steel with just the two bolts going down the middle of it. I appreciate it everyone.


----------



## oldguychuck (Oct 12, 2012)

according to my IH manual:

valve cover adaptor stud: 11.6 - 13 lbft
valve cover stud nuts: 3.6 - 5.0
valve cover bolts: 3.6 - 5.0
valve clearance adjuster locknut: 12.3 - 32.6

thewse are for my 574 deisel

Good luck

oldguychuck


----------



## highmarkho (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks a lot. Looks like 3.6-5 ft lb. I appreciate it.


----------

